# Fairing filler after an epoxy based repair?



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a fair amount of repair exp but am tired of using microballons, as it always seems to sag. I'd like to find a compatible filler that will smooth out after a patch.

Any suggestions?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

System 3 Silvertip QuickFair is the best for epoxy. If the 2 part is too thin - add more balloons until it is the consistancy you want. Balloons sold separately.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> If the 2 part is too thin - add more balloons until it is the consistancy you want.


x2  

Also the hardener used makes a difference.
Slow allows the mix to sag, fast shortens pot life.


----------



## roob76 (Jun 13, 2008)

x3 on the quick fair but if you want to keep mixing your own fairing compound using microballoons you can add a small amount of cabosil so it doesn't sag.

personally i like the quick fair because you can usually get 2 applications done in one day and sands easily


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I almost always use "Quickfair". It is by far the easiest and most consistant of any I have used. I fair the bottom of a boat to be used in the swamps with epoxy thickened with "Cabosil" and talc, though. Harder to use, but more resistant to scratching and wear.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

